# Finding grants & scholarships



## MichaelL (Aug 23, 2010)

Logicology @ Tue Jul 20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm going back to school to earn my Masters of Music in composition in the fall. I'm wondering if anyone knows of any resources to find grants or scholarships to help pay tuition.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.



If you are staying in Philly, I assume that you are going to go Temple (Esther Boyer) or UArts, maybe West Chester. Have you tried the financial aide dept. at your school?

What is your objective? Knowledge is valuable, but there are several threads on this forum which discuss the merits of attending an institution vs. private studies. You may acquire the knowledge that you seek, and save money through private studies.

Best of luck in your endeavors.

Michael


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, Philadelphia natives! Awesome! Unfortunately, as you probably know, our city is strapped for cash... so your best bet for some kind of grant or scholarship is through whatever institution you're going to. When I did my undergrad in Music Industry at Drexel University, I got a full merit-based scholarship. My sister is doing her PhD at UPenn in composition/theory and has a full tuition waiver there as well.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 24, 2010)

Go, Philly!!

Andrew, I think we're not alone anymore.... 

Regarding which university to attend, I would suggest you do a bit of soul-searching first, and decide what skillsets you are looking to develop. The training you get at UPenn will be vastly different than the one you get at West Chester U. Not better, nor worse, just different.

Also, set up meetings with the comp. faculty, find out what they're about, and let them know what you're interested in. Here's the thing, it's your time, and your dime. Just because the teacher went to Harvard or Julliard, doesn't mean they'll be a good fit for you. You (ultimately) are responsible for finding the program that brings you the most value.

Regarding Philly universities, I studied music as a UPenn undergrad, taught music at Drexel and West Chester, and am now teaching game music at U of Arts in the fall and spring. So, I'm pretty familiar with the music schools in the area. Oh, and my aunt is a prof. of keyboard at Temple, and I know some of the faculty there. Penn was a bad fit for me, Drexel was a good fit. I'm saying this not to brag, but to say that it's more important to find the right fit, than to find the most lauded school. 

Also, have you considered the University of the Arts? They have a Masters' in Comp, and they are very practical and worthwhile. Great teachers (even this guy Patrick De Caumette shows up there to teach!) 

Temple has stipends and grants, and they're in-state cheap. Penn is a free ride if you get in. Don't know about Drexel, U Arts, and West Chester.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 24, 2010)

Good advice from Mike W. 

I lectured a few times on entertainment law and the music business at the University of the Arts -- a very hip place. 

Temple is also very good --- and affordable. 

It depends on your goals.

Mike -- add Kevin to our roundtable at the Standard Tap or Tir Na Nog!


Michael


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 24, 2010)

Oops....

Didn't mean to leave Andrew out. Join us at the aforementioned brew houses sometime in September?

Michael


----------



## Ethos (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow. How's this for a late reply? 

Nice to see some Philly guys here! I'm back in school now at Rowan. I actually created a sort of hybrid masters degree and I'm studying with Denis DiBlasio. Of course he's primarily a jazz guy, but has lots of wind ensemble and orchestra works published. We're working on incorporating jazz harmonies into orchestral music.

I spent a lot of time at UArts - I studied drums with Marc Dicianni for almost 10 years. But my BM is actually in jazz from Rowan also.


So what's the deal with your round tables? Count me in! Sounds awesome.


----------

